# who wants to go catch stripers



## A-1 Lawn Service (Dec 21, 2013)

got a boat and been goin striper fishing caught a few need somebody that wants to go and knows how to striper fish


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I wish I could help you out. I fished for them in the mid 80's and we trolled eels along the bottom, free lined live baits and threw top waters lure at them when they were busting bait on the surface. I'm not sure what the best way to go about it here is but this is a good place to ask about it.


----------



## A-1 Lawn Service (Dec 21, 2013)

*river tonight*

just got home caught about 10 specks no stripers


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

Where are you fishing? Been some big ones in the lower end of the Choctawhatchee. I would rather fish for stripers than anything that swims but pretty slim pickin's down here on the Gulf Coast. Don't know how much difference there is in catching them here and up on Lanier, Martin, Smith Lakes. Would also like to find someone to striper fish with that knows the ropes down here. I have a pretty decent boat that I bought for stripers/inshore fishing. PM if you want to get together. Love to go; your boat or mine.
Jack


----------

